# No background checks in West Virginia



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In the state of West Virginia there is no background check necessary if you have a WV carry permit. And no waiting period on any guns.

how many other states are like this?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> In the state of West Virginia there is no background check necessary if you have a WV carry permit. And no waiting period on any guns.
> 
> how many *other states* are like this?


Meatchicken.

Unless you shop at Dunhams sporting goods then they nics you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In Alabama, no NICS if you have a concealed carry license. You still have to do the 4473, of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In Georgia no NICS with Weapons Carry License. Odd thing, when I had a Georgia Carry License the damn thing had my fingerprint on the front of the license. I think they have changed that since I left GA. 

In Alabama it wasn't always that way, the ATF only began recognizing the Alabama pistol permit as a NICS in 2016.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida, you still have to be checked thru NCIS but the three day wait for a handgun is waived.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Idaho no check.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> In Alabama, no NICS if you have a concealed carry license. You still have to do the 4473, of course.


Yes we do the paper work but don't need to call for an OK.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

20 years ago a carry permit was all you needed in PA. Then they were afraid some one might sneak in there and get a firearm after getting a pfa or a conviction. Now it’s an instant back ground check.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

No check in Missouri with concealed carry permit.


----------

